# Tree Waste



## ironpirate (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello all, I operate a small tree service in the mountains of western NC, a very rural area. Alot of times we run into the problem of what to do with the "waste" from tree jobs. Usually all our hardwood we will sell in log form for firewood, the problem really comes from trees that people will not accept as firewood i.e. Tulip poplar, white pine, magnolia. We also run into the same issue with wood chips. The landfill is approx a 45min drive for us and dumping a full 11yds of chips the runs about 125.00. So far we have been dumping on our own property but that is filling up quickly. What do you guys do with your waste? I may be in a unique situation due to our location being so rural. Comments please!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CascadeTreeService (Jan 25, 2017)

Were based out of North Bend, WA we do most of our business in the bigger cities surrounding us so we have done everything to dump chips and rounds over the years. If we know we're going to be in a certain area the next day or a few days away we will post an add on craigslist. We get alot of responses and just hold on to people's contact info for the next time. We also use a website www.chipdrop.in it's free for the most part. We have also had 11"x14" yard signs made aND while our crew is working they put it in the clients yard along the road. We even advertise it on our website. We have contacted local schools, playground, churches alot of these places will take chips and some will even take rounds to split and give to the elders in the community. We also have contacted local landscape companies who sometimes are looking for chips. I understand you are in a more remote area then us but this is what we have found that works all for free.


----------



## ksvanbrunt (Jan 25, 2017)

chipdrop.com for your chips


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 25, 2017)

For us a 45 min round trip and $125 dump charge is normal. But we're in an urban setting, so the dumps are usually soil decomposting centres (charge you to drop chips, charge you to take out soil) that also work in conjunction with the local green waste recycling program. 

For us, it is what it is, the cost is figured into the quote (or the hourly rate).


----------



## moondoggie (Jan 25, 2017)

How are far are you from mills river , or asheville? Sounds like you need to find someone wanting to fill a hole on a farmer's land or somewhere like that.


----------



## Nathan Hancock (Jan 25, 2017)

For the chips here in Eastern Washington, we go to the nearest farm (Apple grape or hopps) or the nearest cattle or horse ranch and ask if they want a truck load of free chips. So far I've never had someone say no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 25, 2017)

Process it into firewood and sell it, or do bundles and sell.

Or dig a pit and burn it. That's what we do. I dug a ~20x20 pit as deep as the 200 would go, so maybe 15ft deep.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 25, 2017)

ksvanbrunt said:


> chipdrop.com for your chips


Chipdrop.com redirects to a facebook page, chipdrop.in works to the chip drop exchange site.


----------



## ironpirate (Jan 25, 2017)

moondoggie said:


> How are far are you from mills river , or asheville? Sounds like you need to find someone wanting to fill a hole on a farmer's land or somewhere like that.


We are about 3 hrs west of mills river. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Delhommer (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm currently working on a mobile application similar to chipdrop but with a few more features. We're currently rolling out pilot programs for the app in Spokane, WA and San Diego, CA, but we're always looking for more people to try it out. If you tried chipdrop but weren't entirely satisfied with it or if you're just curious, I'd love to get in contact with you to see if our app could help you out.


----------



## Gold Coast Shipping (Feb 24, 2018)

Rick Delhommer said:


> I'm currently working on a mobile application similar to chipdrop but with a few more features. We're currently rolling out pilot programs for the app in Spokane, WA and San Diego, CA, but we're always looking for more people to try it out. If you tried chipdrop but weren't entirely satisfied with it or if you're just curious, I'd love to get in contact with you to see if our app could help you out.



Is this active?


----------

